# Asus RT-AC66W(RT-AC66u) locked Firmware resolution



## jboydgolfer (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello,
I was under the impression that this wss an fcc related block, but as ive stated im no expert, im just trying to offer up a solutuion to a problem i encountered, sorry if my wording or assumptions bother anyone, 

I recently purchased a new Asus RT AC66W (aka RT-AC66u in white). I , like many logged into my new routers Web UI to set the sucker up, and noticed it had  a pending Firmware(*FW from now on*) Update. I did the update, and then, decided I would try the "merlin" ddwrt FW I have heard SO much  about. NOPE!!!. That FW update I did upon entering MY new Routers Web UI, was the FCC compliant update that locks you out of flashing DDWRT , and frankly caused me several other issues, not limited to dropped wireless, missing functions in the UI, and more.

Now_ I do NOT claim to be a professional_ in regards to networking/routers, but I searched , and the only guide i found to resolve this BS, was a POORLY worded  step by step, that was very clearly written by someone who did not speak English as theyre primary language. Although i am grateful for that step by step, it didnt work, 
So I have decided to post the steps i took in hopes that anyone else, who makes the dumb mistake of updating that FW, can fix theyre mistake if they so choose. As i said, the FCC block was only one of several issues i have experienced, after that update.so without further adieu, lets move to the business......

before anything , download & install the _*Asus FW restoration tool.*_
You will also want the most current iteration of Your preferred DDWRT,i chose  *Merlins 380.59*
i recommend connecting to the router via ethernet/CAT5-6~remove other devices plugged into LAN ports)
now that you have those 2 items, the process can begin.
you'll need to depress the "factory reset" button on the router which is the tiny in-set button, so get a paper clip, or a pencil, or a small, pointy narrow item ()
from here you can follow step by step, since you should be all set to go.
_open the FW recovery tool_
_point it to the FW version you want to flash to.(DONT upload yet)_
_Set a static IP for your desktop (i went w/ 192.168.1.20 subnet 255.255.255.0)_
_power off the router by depressing the power button on the back._
_1st Depress the factory reset button on the back, and keep it held down WHILE you power the router back on.... about 2 seconds after powering back on (and still holding the reset button down) you can let go the reset button._
_You SHOULD now be in recovery mode(SLOW ~2 second intervals~ blinking power LED on front of router). Now, click "upload" on the recovery tool. (you should have the program pointed to it already if you read the above)_
_the upload will take some time , I had No issues after doing EXACTLY what i have listed above, and i tried it in SEVERAL different versions, mostly because i am an idiot, and i didnt want to read EVERY sentence of the factory owners manual. _
_this one worked, i did it 3 times to check._

I assume NO responsibility if your a "damage prone" person. bricking these routers isnt easy, since it uploads the FW 1st, THEN once it is on the router, it installs it, so it would take SOME work to brick it.

nor do i want any "feedback" I wont be responding to any, i just was fed up with HOW long i had to search for such a simple solution. so im posting it in the "pay it forward" mind set 
if i see you have asked a question i might respond, but i disabled notifications on TPU LONG ago.
I have posted this ONLY as a tool for reference, or as a guide to recover from the situation i was in.
i hope it helps You, as it did for Me.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 14, 2016)

Nice work, I had started researching the same stuff when we last spoke about it but never did follow through. Thanks for taking the time to share this! You should totally link it in your sig and we should request a sticky.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 14, 2016)

Kursah said:


> Nice work, I had started researching the same stuff when we last spoke about it but never did follow through. Thanks for taking the time to share this! You should totally link it in your sig and we should request a sticky.



thats a great idea, 
I WAS gonna let You know i resolved the matter, but I couldnt remember if it was You or Newtekie   my memory is not so good.
this took me about 15 Re-flashes till i got it right....i Was VERY determined, or i was gonna return it.

thanks for the help


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 14, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> That FW update I did upon entering MY new Routers Web UI, was the FCC compliant update that locks you out of flashing


So they Finally done it 
Ref = http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...truth-and-how-to-get-involved-updated.215795/

Its Been in the Pipeline for a while and it is a " MONUMENTAL STUPID IDEA "
With the Internet of things mainly having such "POOR BUILT IN SECURITY "
It makes Security a NIGHTMARE   and brings the FCC into conflict with recent Advice Given by YOUR FBI


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Do you have any direct evidence this is a locked firmware due to the FCC?  Because I've had several ASUS routers, including the RT-AC66U which I bought over a year ago, and I've never been able to successfully flash a non-stock BIOS from the webGUI, yes even Merlin.  I've always had to use the Firmware Restoration Utility.  So I'm thinking this is a case of the webGUI doing what the webGUI has always done and not working with non-stock firmware, and you might just be jumping to a conclusion that isn't true.

Also, in the 3rd party firmware world this process with ASUS routers is so well know there are several good guides on how to do it.  It has been know to be the only way to get Tomato and DD-WRT on these routers.  That is why nicely written guides like this one have existed for years(this one's dated 2012).


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 14, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Do you have any direct evidence this is a locked firmware due to the FCC?  Because I've had several ASUS routers, including the RT-AC66U which I bought over a year ago, and I've never been able to successfully flash a non-stock BIOS from the webGUI, yes even Merlin.  I've always had to use the Firmware Restoration Utility.  So I'm thinking this is a case of the webGUI doing what the webGUI has always done and not working with non-stock firmware, and you might just be jumping to a conclusion that isn't true.
> 
> Also, in the 3rd party firmware world this process with ASUS routers is so well know there are several good guides on how to do it.  It has been know to be the only way to get Tomato and DD-WRT on these routers.  That is why nicely written guides like this one have existed for years(this one's dated 2012).



That was what i assumed, as the only symptomsmi could find that matched my own,were those stating it was an Fcc compliant modification, so i guessd that they knew somrething i didnt, 

Im no pro in this stuff, so i cant like pick the code apart,or anyyhing like that to find theyre sig.
I suppose i can edit my title to reflect the fact that i am not certain it is an fcc block implemented by asus.
Sorry


----------



## Kursah (Jun 14, 2016)

Not FCC issues, but Asus decidedly modified how the firmware verification process occurs with newer firmware versions. Never had a flashing issue on N or AC66-series, I go into a little more detail with links below:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...t-involved-updated.215795/page-3#post-3473272


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 14, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> That was what i assumed, as the only symptomsmi could find that matched my own,were those stating it was an Fcc compliant modification, so i guessd that they knew somrething i didnt,
> 
> Im no pro in this stuff, so i cant like pick the code apart,or anyyhing like that to find theyre sig.
> I suppose i can edit my title to reflect the fact that i am not certain it is an fcc block implemented by asus.
> Sorry



It's cool.  I completely understand the frustration when something doesn't work the way you think it should and you have to waste a bunch of time to figure out why.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 14, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Do you have any direct evidence this is a locked firmware due to the FCC?  Because I've had several ASUS routers, including the RT-AC66U which I bought over a year ago, and I've never been able to successfully flash a non-stock BIOS from the webGUI, yes even Merlin.  I've always had to use the Firmware Restoration Utility.  So I'm thinking this is a case of the webGUI doing what the webGUI has always done and not working with non-stock firmware, and you might just be jumping to a conclusion that isn't true.
> 
> Also, in the 3rd party firmware world this process with ASUS routers is so well know there are several good guides on how to do it.  It has been know to be the only way to get Tomato and DD-WRT on these routers.  That is why nicely written guides like this one have existed for years(this one's dated 2012).



https://www.federalregister.gov/art...-and-electronic-labeling-for-wireless-devices

http://hackaday.com/2016/02/26/fcc-locks-down-router-firmware/  <<dont know how reputable this site is

This is one of the sources, i was basing that assumption off of, and it has been confirmed that iirc tp link has anounced that they have implemented the change
apparently Asus claims to NOT be taking the "easy" way out, and simply blocking 3rd party firmware, but evidence in either direction seems hard to come by.
but the blocking IS a fact, its just not so easy for a person with limited knowledge like myself to prove either way.

just so it doesnt look like im a conspiracy theorist or paranoid, i didnt just pull it out of thin air.

EDIT. I have run into MANY asus router owners in forums since creating this thread, and regarding the claim that theyre FW isnt locked, noone seems to be able to flash ddwrt since Right around the release of this fcc garbage news(and YES youCAN flash the stock asus FW just fine, ive done it multiple times,its JUST community made FW that causes issues for me), now i cant say yes or no, but it seems like asus, and other manufacturers make a LOT of money sellings routers bbecause buyers know they can flash a custom/community made FW, why would they risk sales,and lock theyre own FW by choice? A move in that direction seems like a move/change that they didnt have a choice to NOT implament, and as i ponder the reasons why they wouldnt have a choice regarding making the change, only one thing comes to kind....a change in regulartions/llaws, what else could FORCE a company to make a change that might jeopardise sales?
Im just looking at evidence,and facts of the situation at hand here, of course my FCC conclusion IS a theory, but what else would or could cauee this type of FW alteration?


----------



## hat (Jun 28, 2016)

Disclaimer: I just realized the thread is about the AC66U, not the 
RT-N66U, which my adventures described below are about. I however feel that this may be relevant information anyway. I would try this method on an AC66U as well.

An easier way (for me):

1. Power down the router.
2. Hold reset button, power router back on and continue to hold.
3. Slow blinking light on the router will indicate that it is in rescue mode. From here, you can access an alternative webGUI by typing in your router's IP address as per usual. You may need to configure your PC to have a static IP, for me I used 192.168.1.2, and 192.168.1.1 as the gateway (router) IP.
4. Upload new firmware (dd-wrt, Merlin, Tomato, whatever you want) and WAIT. This is going to take a while. For some reason, flashing in this way is really slow. Have either a backup router or an activity lined up that doesn't include the internet for the next few hours.

If this fails, you can always try flashing stock ASUS firmware through this method, including an older firmware that will simply allow you to flash whatever you want from the normal webGUI. 

The only difference here is you don't download and install the Asus firmware restoration tool. I've seen worse guides that want you to use telnet, tftp and all that crap...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 28, 2016)

hat said:


> An easier way



this way takes hours?
or am i mistaken?

_"flashing in this way is really slow. Have either a backup router or an activity lined up that doesn't include the internet for the next few hours."_


----------



## hat (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm not sure what the exact time frame is. I've heard overnight, I've heard 4 hours... in my experience it was done within the hour. It just doesn't get done as quickly as somebody who's flashed through the standard webGUI would be used to. I'd rather wait a little while then download and install extra tools, though.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 28, 2016)

The RT-N66U for some reason takes a long time to boot the first time after a flash, even if you use the firmware recovery utility.  I usually have to leave it sit for about half an hour at least.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 28, 2016)

hat said:


> I'm not sure what the exact time frame is. I've heard overnight, I've heard 4 hours... in my experience it was done within the hour. It just doesn't get done as quickly as somebody who's flashed through the standard webGUI would be used to. I'd rather wait a little while then download and install extra tools, though.



wow.... to me waiting all that time seems a waste, when the steps are all the same, except instead of all that waiting , you can download a 3mb file, and run it...which opens this..
, and you simply finsih the steps of flashing by clicking a "upload" button.
i might agree with you if it where a large or complicated piece of software, but its basically a script with a GUI. SO simple.
but to each theyre own.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 28, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> wow.... to me waiting all that time seems a waste, when the steps are all the same, except instead of all that waiting , you can download a 3mb file, and run it...which opens this..
> , and you simply finsih the steps of flashing by clicking a "upload" button.
> i might agree with you if it where a large or complicated piece of software, but its basically a script with a GUI. SO simple.
> but to each theyre own.



As I said, it doesn't matter if you use the tool or not, the RT-N66U just takes a stupid long time to reboot after a firmware flash.  I've only ever used the firmware restoration tool and it still takes at least half an hour to complete.


----------



## hat (Jun 28, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> wow.... to me waiting all that time seems a waste, when the steps are all the same, except instead of all that waiting , you can download a 3mb file, and run it...which opens this..
> , and you simply finsih the steps of flashing by clicking a "upload" button.
> i might agree with you if it where a large or complicated piece of software, but its basically a script with a GUI. SO simple.
> but to each theyre own.





newtekie1 said:


> As I said, it doesn't matter if you use the tool or not, the RT-N66U just takes a stupid long time to reboot after a firmware flash.  I've only ever used the firmware restoration tool and it still takes at least half an hour to complete.



Makes me think the firmware restoration tool is largely an un-needed front-end to something we already have access to by way of typing the router IP address as we normally would to manage it when not in rescue mode.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 7, 2016)

Any firmware equal to or newer than 
*Asus 3.0.0.4.380_3000*

Is locked down this method above for now works to go back to older firmwares.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 14, 2016)

to any of those who also own the RT N66u , or the RT AC66u , in any of it's iterations, "R","W", "u" etc... i found  a little trick that dropped the temps of my router by around 10C, and i thought it might help those who may also have higher temps than they are comfortable with, or just to mess with it for the sake of messin with it.

I recently opened up my AC66W, and noted that the majority of ventilation holes are in the bottom of the router, which seems counter-intuitive to me, since the heatsink is on the top, so i tried flipping it upside-down, and reorienting the antennae's, to see what results i would get, and surprisingly, it dropped around 8-10C!! i now have the router sitting on its Top, and holding right around 50C on the 5Ghz channel, and 43C on the 2.4Ghz channel. give it a shot if you want.
I also noticed that, you Could flip the motherboard inside the router upside down_*(but the rear I/O would'nt line up, unless you cut it out)*_, and put it back together easily enough. You couldnt reinstall the 4 mounting screws, but they aren't needed unless You forsee your router moving around a lot, this way the heatsink is venting towards the majority of the ventilation holes. anyway, its not like this is a big deal, or a major discovery, but it worked, so i thought i would share it to fellow owners.

B4**this was taken after only 15mins of uptime**so its not at its highest temp





after *after 30 min uptime*


----------



## hat (Jul 15, 2016)

I actually underclocked mine all the way down to 300MHz in Tomato to save on power and temps, however insignificant it may be. Even if it's a tiny bit, it's not like it hurt anything...


----------



## HammerON (Sep 14, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Hello,
> I was under the impression that this wss an fcc related block, but as ive stated im no expert, im just trying to offer up a solutuion to a problem i encountered, sorry if my wording or assumptions bother anyone,
> 
> I recently purchased a new Asus RT AC66W (aka RT-AC66u in white). I , like many logged into my new routers Web UI to set the sucker up, and noticed it had  a pending Firmware(*FW from now on*) Update. I did the update, and then, decided I would try the "merlin" ddwrt FW I have heard SO much  about. NOPE!!!. That FW update I did upon entering MY new Routers Web UI, was the FCC compliant update that locks you out of flashing DDWRT , and frankly caused me several other issues, not limited to dropped wireless, missing functions in the UI, and more.
> ...


Thanks for sharing this workaround.  I was talking with a co-worker who is in our IT department about the Asuswrt-Merlin firmware after telling him I have a RT-AC66U router.   So I started researching when I got home and found this thread.  I was concerned it wasn't going to work, but it did and I am now running 380.61.  I had recently updated the firmware and thought it would block me.  Just thought I would pass this along.  Glad it is stickied


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 14, 2016)

HammerON said:


> Thanks for sharing this workaround.  I was talking with a co-worker who is in our IT department about the Asuswrt-Merlin firmware after telling him I have a RT-AC66U router.   So I started researching when I got home and found this thread.  I was concerned it wasn't going to work, but it did and I am now running 380.61.  I had recently updated the firmware and thought it would block me.  Just thought I would pass this along.  Glad it is stickied



Im glad it worked for You(it was info i took from others advice, which i would credit but i didnt catch theyre names), enjoy the router


----------



## videobruce (Jan 6, 2018)

I want to commend the OP for a outstanding post. You set a excellent example to start off a thread. This issue is still here if the user is not aware of it as I was.
FWIW; Asus wasn't the only one that did this. TP-Link did also, before Asus in the previous year causing the same issue. 

This long boot process, any input on this as I was considering this Router. I see there are multiple versions with B1 I believe the current.


----------



## hat (Jul 5, 2018)

Not sure if this is appropriate for this thread, but I thought I'd mention it. I drilled a big hole in the top cover and stuck an old 80mm case fan there (using the usb case fan mod) and it dropped temps by almost 20c. There seems to be no problem powering the fan with the router's USB port, either.

Might not be necessary for most, but I was hearing reports of the internet dropping out and whatnot... and it seemed to me I heard about it more on the warmer days. The router being in a stuffy closet with no air circulation, I thought maybe it was overheating. The heatsink was indeed quite warm, hot even, to the touch, even after the time it took to get the cover off to where I could touch the heatsink.


----------

